# Any Ideas?



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

For those of you who are genetic experts, I have a question. I have seven tiels now, 3 male, 4 female, and would like to get another male but am unsure what mutation to look for, except I would like to have a yellow cheek.

The flock is like this right now.

Tony - Grey male split to WF and Cinnamon
McGee - WF male split to Pearl and Cinnamon
Ducky - Pied male split to WF(hasn't breed yet so might have unknown splits)
Abby - Pearled female
Ziva - WF Cinnamon Lutino Pearl female
Kate - Lutino Pearl female
Jenny - Cinnamon Pied female

I would like to get Ducky to breed to one of the Lutinos who have both bread with McGee, and get a new male for Jenny.

So friends what mutation should I look for?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not an expert but I have done some reading on the yellow face mutations. You can count out all your birds with WF mutations. The WF gene will pretty much eliminate any colouring of the birds cheeks.

I'm still trying to get a grasp on this new mutation and have read some conflicting ways to breed them. Basically there are 2 types of yellow face, dominant and sex-linked. The sex-linked is the yellower of the 2 and the dominant still has some tinge of orange present.

What I have come up with is you need at least one bird with this yellow gene. Dominant you just need either to have it, sex-linked you need the female to have it and male at least split to it. That's my understanding but remember I'm not a genetic expert.

As far as I know there is still no standard to this mutation. Good luck with your efforts but know that genetics is a hit and miss thing, no guarantees. You could have the right combination but never get the results you're looking for. Genetics is a serious game with real serious consequences, read up on the Lutino bald spots and other health issues.

I think if you really want a yellow face, buy one. It's guaranteed as you can see and hold it. You don't need to breed your birds to get one. You'll need to buy one anyway even if you do want to breed this mutation, cause none of your birds carry this gene.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know anything about sex-linked yellow cheek but I'm assuming that it follows the same rules as the other sex-linked recessive mutations.



> sex-linked you need the female to have it and male at least split to it.


That's what you need to get male SLYC chicks but it's easier to get SLYC females. With sex-linked mutations, you can get females as long as the father has the gene. Sex-linked genes don't pass from mother to daughter so it doesn't matter what color the mother is.

Sex-linked genes DO pass from mother to son, and females can't be split. They're either visual or they don't have the gene at all. So to get SLYC males, you would need a SLYC mother and a father who is at least split to it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK, the easiest would be to go with A dominate yellow cheek, that's the only way you'll get babies with it in the first generation. But one problem...you have A LOT of cinnamon in your flock. Cinnamon and yellow cheek don't mix. So Abby or Kate would be your options to pair with a yellow cheek boy.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

IMO I'd get a nomal male with bright bright orange cheeks that's split to with Dom or sex linked yc. And a visual Dom or sex linked hen. I know you only want one. But that's what I'm gonna do when I find a pair.


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes this mutation and genetics thing can get really complicated. Made more so if you don't know the particular bird's gene pool. I know of a breeder trying to breed WFSB (white face saddle backs). He tried to create himself rather than buy and breed.
He said he started with 3 pairs and over 4 years later he got one. That was over 4 years of breeding and cross breeding. He had over 40 birds in 3 large aviarys. Once successful he only concentrated on the pair that produced the SB. He lost interest in the others and left them to breed on their own. 
With that I did not buy any birds from him as I didn't know nor did he if they paired up as brother and sister, mother to son, etc.
I did notice smaller Albinos in his aviary. I thought they were chicks, less than a year but he said they were 2 years old. That was scary. They should not have looked that small. I guessed that was the result of inter-breeding.
People messing with genetics should really do allot of educating. I know there are very knowledgable members here but really this is something people should really understand before attempting.
Question, what are your plans for the babies that do not come out with your desired yellow face?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Boy did I mess up with this post. I want to breed solid healthy Lutinos, WF Lutinos (no bald spots, and good size) and WF Pieds. I have the genetic material I need, it will just take me a couple of generations to reach the desired mutations, especially because I don't try to choose any of my birds mates for them, I try to let them choose themselves, unless it looks like they have made a choice that would not be good for any potential babies. I really like the way the yellow face looks, and a yellow face Lutino would be awesome. I understand how the genetics work in a rough sort of way, I am not completely sure about the cross overs but that's OK. Oh yeah, by the way... this is my 800th post!


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

800 posts? Man you talk allot. LOL

Didn't mean to preach to you and certainly didn't mean any disrespect. I have an underlying guilt when I look any birds in captivity. They're not meant to be caged by man and more for selfish reasons as we only keep them cause we like how they look. Not because we need to.

But it is what it is and that guilt revisits me when I see or read about experiements of mutations and what ever. I'm sure you know what you are doing, much more than me anyway. I'm still figuring out what my two new family members are going to feather out to be. Had a pretty good idea before the parents mated, but now the younger one is starting to prove me wrong. 

Anyway, with that said. Wouldn't a yellow face lutino look cool? It would look like a huge canary with a mohawk. Wonder if anyone has that mutation already.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Anyway, with that said. Wouldn't a yellow face lutino look cool? It would look like a huge canary with a mohawk. Wonder if anyone has that mutation already.


They have...you can google for pictures. I found one, but its on another forum that I don't really like and I wasn't sure if it was OK to post the link here or not.


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

yellowface lutino would be really awesome, I'm not gonna lie. 
heres a link I found one: http://www.postad360.com/classified...ow-face-lutino-cockatiel-30-garden-grove.html


----------

